# EVs Gaining Some Press



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

You will find that most interviews, do not come out as you would like.

The last one I did, I made them send me a copy before they printed it, so I could be sure it was correct.....didn't help.

I just politely decline interviews about my business, but I may do one on my EV. We need more good info out on them.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

> The car is not without its drawbacks... There are time and money investments... The owner says. “I just did it whenever I had free time. The cost was about $3,000 to $4,000.”


What the hell is the author talking about? A car that only costs 3 grand and that can be built in your free time? That's killer! Actually, I'm wondering how he did it. I don't know if I will be able to build mine for that little.


----------



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

Until last month, I worked as a reporter for the city's newspaper here. I still do some freelance work once in awhile. You can be darn sure that if the editor wants to do a story on my EV (which he has mentioned), I WILL BE editing it first--and he WILL NOT print anything that isn't okayed by me first.

I ran out and bought the paper yesterday so my husband could read that story--he called the guy last night. He said he would welcome visitors to come check out his car and knows another guy in the area that has an EV as well.

Got any good questions for the guy? We can ask him!


----------

